# Microgreene 0-0-2 Experiment on dormant TTT Fescue



## Zenith_NC (May 7, 2019)

No idea why I'm doing or documenting this, but what the heck... i have a TTT Fescue lawn in Charlotte NC which was getting destroyed by our recent 2 straight weeks of 90+ degrees weather and zero rain.

Now we are getting plenty of rain, so to experiment I mixed up 2 batches of 12oz Microgreene 0-0-2 + 4oz Air-8 (with a liitle water)and sprayed 2 x 1000 sq ft areas of my front lawn using the Ortho Hose end sprayer, dial set to 4oz.

This is nothing scientific and I have no expectations, I just wanted to see what the GCF products along with heavy continued rainfall would do to my browning dormant lawn. I do NOT irrigate so rainfall is my only watering. I have been using the GCF products regularly on my soil for just over a year.

The pics were taken on Jun 7 at midday and then today June 10 around the same time, We had around 1-2 inches of rain since the first pictures were taken. Obviously the newer pics look better, but thats what rainfall will do for you...

I'll post more updates if I see any noticeable changes. I realize these are soil fertility products I'm using and NOT miracle potions so I'm not expecting anything other than maybe some extra growth. And I'm also going to compare to other parts of my yard where we have had just rain and no GCF products have been sprayed, for comparisons. I'm just interested to see what these heavy doses of Humic products will do to my browned out lawn and if it helps to get it out of bad shape in any way... who knows?!? The plan is to switch to Bermuda later in the year, so what the heck...


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Just like any experiment you need a control. You could have done half and half to show the true work that those two products do.


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

krusej23 said:


> Just like any experiment you need a control. You could have done half and half to show the true work that those two products do.


Bingo.

It's amazing how the American scientific education system has failed so badly


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

I imagine other parts of his lawn look similar and received no treatment, like he stated. That could be the "control".

Also, I think he mentioned there was nothing scientific about the 'experiment'.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

MassHole said:


> krusej23 said:
> 
> 
> > Just like any experiment you need a control. You could have done half and half to show the true work that those two products do.
> ...


The problem is not so much understanding it. The problem is that I would never want a line in my lawn that shows a half green lawn and half brown lawn. I like to let other people do the real experiments and then I follow suite on my full lawn. :lol:


----------



## seiyafan (Apr 3, 2019)

I am going to tell my colleague who just started a Rogaine routine to include a control area on his head.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

seiyafan said:


> I am going to tell my colleague who just started a Rogaine routine to include a control area on his head.


Haha... wait, are you bald shaming?


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

@Zenith_NC - are you using PGR yet? If not, that should give you some additional stress tolerance. The restricted vertical growth will concentrate chlorophyll and improve carbohydrate storage in the plant.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> seiyafan said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to tell my colleague who just started a Rogaine routine to include a control area on his head.
> ...


I read it more as bashing those who are bashing people for not using controls. No one wants half their lawn looking different than the other. I fully understand the point of controls, just don't care to use them most of the time. At best, I exclude products from a small 10x10 section in my backyard that not many people see (most importantly I don't see very often).


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Drewmey said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > seiyafan said:
> ...


Yeah I took it the same way. Just trying to throw a little humor in there. I see the benefit of a control area for an actual scientific experiment but I would have a hard time taking the chance that half my lawn might look worse. Like you said, the backyard would be a no brainer.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Tmank87 said:


> I imagine other parts of his lawn look similar and received no treatment, like he stated. That could be the "control".
> 
> Also, I think he mentioned there was nothing scientific about the 'experiment'.


It's an "experiment" just like people that post their results of fertilizer treatments before green up in the spring and say this fertilizer did this. It could just be the watering or it could be the heat dropping off a little. I like seeing different products being used but there is no experiment here unless @Zenith_NC posts pictures of the other areas of his yard that weren't treated at the same time. I'm not trying to bash his post, just trying to explain that it's not an experiment if you can't tell if the microgreene fixed it or if any other inputs did it.


----------

